# Polymer Clay Wine Stoppers!!



## Echo Sorceress (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice idea. I just might try this. Thanks, Combatrdre!


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

I love this idea =-) Looks like something bought rather than made. I will have to try this.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

The possibilities are endless.., here's a few I made for inspiration


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

That is very creative! Love this idea!


----------

